# Transferring domain name to web host?



## batbb57 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have registered my domain name. Now I am ready to get my web host from a different vendor as has been suggested on this forum. My question is: Do I have to transfer my domain name to the web host or do I leave it with the company I registered it with and enter it on the web host in some other way? The first thing the web host site wanted was the domain to transfer and this confused me. Does this defeat the purpose for using separate vendors?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

If you just registered your domain name you might have to wait for a period of time before the registar lets you move it.

GoDaddy, for example, make you wait 60 days after registration or renewal before you can move it to another registar.

Are you using GoDaddy? If so, here is a direct link to the steps to moving your domain name over:

Transferring Domains to Another Registrar - GoDaddy Help Center, Search the GoDaddy Knowledge Base

You don't have to move your domain name to the same provider you are hosting your site with. I personally perfer to keep my domains and host plan with the same provider as its all managed in one account. I prefer GoDaddy as a personal preference. It does make it easier to manage though as its all in the one account, however if your domain host allows you to point you domain name to a particular server then all you need to do is point it to the server you are hosting your website on.

To point your domain to your website first contact your website host and ask them for the "DNS servers" or "nameservers" to use for your domain.

It will be something like ns1.sitehost.com and ns2.sitehost.com.

Once you have this log into your domain host account.

In your management console of your domain name provider look for "DNS", "Manage DNS" or "Nameservers". It will be similar to that 

If you can't find this it might be because your domain name does not have a hosting plan attached to it. Some give it to you standard (like GoDaddy) while others register the domain for you but charge extra to host (point) the domain to a website for you.

If you do find your DNS settings look for "Primary Name Server" and "Secondary Name Server". There might also be a third or fourth also.

Enter the ns1 address provided by your website host into the Primary Name Server and the ns2 address in the Secondary Name Server.

Save those changes. It will take a while to filter through. Basically, any changes to DNS could take up to 48 hours to change but these days it can be as quick as 30 minutes in the US.

If you run into any problems give their support team a call.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

The 60 day rule is an ICANN policy and not just GoDaddy. So, every Registrar will follow that same 60 day rule on new domain names (or updates to the Registered Agent name).

You should not need to transfer your domain name to your host. E-mail the hosting company and tell them that you would rather keep your name where it is and that you would like to have their Name Servers. They will e-mail you the Name Server information. Then, you just need to change those in your GoDaddy account. You can find directions to change name servers in godaddy here: Setting Nameservers for Your Domains - GoDaddy Help Center, Search the GoDaddy Knowledge Base.


----------



## batbb57 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am new to all of this so the input is greatly appreciated.


----------

